# Feed mixture and wheat



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder if we are getting the best out of our birds because of the grain mix.
The grain I'm thinking of is "wheat"! There is so much in a bag, its like a cheap filler. Wheat has gluten and other things that harmful to "some " of us humans. I wonder how it reacts with our birds. I placed an order from Foys and they sent a catalog of sorts about " Versele-Laga" products. I noticed in the Belgium feed 
mix there is "No Wheat"! Barley and oats are in some mixes in a small portion but no Wheat. 
Makes me wonder about our companies and if Wheat is used as a filler.
????


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wheat is good for the pigeons...As is barley...rice...corn....peas.....linseed.....safflower...and a bunch of other grains....12 to 15 grains make up a balanced diet....Of all the grains,any type of barley is not well liked by pigeons,and wheat comes right after barley...That doesn`t mean there is no benefits to eating them...It`s the pigeons non favorite grains...So wheat belongs in the mixture...Barley is mainly used to control weight of racing pigeons...Feed them 40/50% barley,and they will not get fat....Real good during the winter months....Alamo


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for your input , what I am getting at is "Belgium is king of the racing pigeon world" and from the feed label of Versele Laga feeds they do not have wheat in their mix. Must be something to this for a big company to do this. I agree a lot of people say wheat is a good feed for the birds - even in "the Pigeon" Levi has said its a good feed. Of course, if I want to feed like them I have to mix my own or pay a high premium for the mix. 
Just food for thought.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Lizzie May Feeds has a special mix that Mike Ganus endorses...I am using it for my YB`s this year....It`s a new pigeon feed mix on the market...It`s named after the great breeding hen Mona Lizza of his....Both the breeder & racing mix has 13 grains,and wheat is in the mix...The mix is 16% protein...What % the wheat is I don`t know...But at 16%,it`s probably 5/7% at best...Maybe there is NOT a very good wheat for pigeons in Europe...Checking on that might show you why it`s not in their mixes in Europe....Alamo


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I love Versele Laga mixes and they do so many different varieties for all seasons and breeders, I use the junior mix for my young ones and I buy small packs of other seeds from the grocery store as treats which they gather round for. Mine love pearl barley but I only have five pigeons and would think it would work out very expensive to buy grocery store feeds if you have lots to feed. Versele Laga have such a wide range of supplements for pigeons that practically everything I use is made by them.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I wish I could get to 5 pair of birds BUT , I just can't get rid of any of them. The ones left have a special place in my life. Sucks to be so soft !!!
I know what you mean about the price of feeds. If I had less birds I would be able to spend more on quality everything !


----------

